# Isuzu 12kw Diesel Generator



## Gree (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey there how you doin today? I'm looking to build an off grid cabin that's solely powered off a Isuzu 12kw diesel generator. Specifically the one that Central Maine Diesel carries. I have a few questions:

Can I wire the generator into a 100 amp circuit breaker where I could then set specific 120v to 240v breakers to outlets? How would I go about doing this?

Can I somehow wire the Isuzu into a backup generator so that the backup automatically comes on if the Isuzu shuts down such as for maintenance?

Last, goes along with the first question but could I run a mini split through that 100amp breaker system?

Thank you very much if you can answer any or all of these for me, much appreciated! Enjoy life


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Your first question is yes, it's called a breaker box or load center, just like the one in your house. "How" would be to run four #4AWG wires from Generator output to a fuse block or two pole 100A breaker mounted at or on the generator, from there feed your load center. Second question is yes, be prohibitively expensive though, assuming you'd want to stay with diesel, you'd have to buy an identical generator and a transfer switch with sensing circuitry to monitor presence of AC, also add a lot of wiring. Have no idea what a "mini split" is, maybe someone else will chime in. That genset uses a half gallon of diesel an hour at half load. Most folks I've known who went off grid used a combination of solar and a genset, batteries and an inverter and their electric usage wasn't 12KW, however you know your plans.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

The mini split Air conditioner is going to need 220 volts ( two 110 legs) So your generator is going to need to be wired for 220. 

As for a back up gen set for your gen set. It can be done but truly cost prohibitive.


----------

